# Switch Empfehlung



## alalcoolj (15. Mai 2019)

Ich bräuchte eine Empfehlung für einen Switch.

Folgendes Setting: Internet kommt über Glasfaser ins Haus (Keller). Und dann direkt in eine Fritzbox 7590.
15 Doppel-Lan Dosen sollen versorgt werden. Kabel sind Cat 7 verlegt worden.
Wichtig wäre mir PoE, um im Haus 1-2 AccesPoints ohne Steckdose betreiben zu können.

Was gilt's da zu beachten? Konkrete Empfehlung?


----------



## Abductee (16. Mai 2019)

Ein großer PoE-Switch kostet halt relativ viel und gibts auch nicht passiv.
Produktvergleich ZyXEL GS1920 Rackmount Gigabit Smart Switch, 44x RJ-45, 4x RJ-45/SFP, 2x SFP, PoE+, V2, ZyXEL GS1900 Rackmount Gigabit Smart Switch, 48x RJ-45, 2x SFP, PoE+, D-Link DGS-1210 Rackmount Gigabit Smart+ Switch, 48x RJ-45, 4x SFP, PoE+/Po

Da würd ich lieber einen ohne nehmen + einen kleinen PoE-Switch.
Produktvergleich ZyXEL GS1900 Desktop Gigabit Smart Switch, 8x RJ-45, PoE+, Rev.2, D-Link DGS-1210 Desktop Gigabit Smart+ Switch, 8x RJ-45, 2x SFP, 78W PoE+ Geizhals Deutschland
TP-Link T1600G JetStream Rackmount Gigabit Smart Switch, 48x RJ-45, 4x SFP (T1600G-52TS ab €'*'271,77 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Bei nur 2x AP würd ich glaube ich einfach mit PoE-Injektoren arbeiten.
Solltest du Unifi-Produkte als AP`s nehmen, würd ich einen kleinen PoE-Switch von denen kaufen. Die haben ihren eigenen PoE-Standard. Bzw. ist ein PoE-Injektor bei ein paar AP`s im Lieferumfang dabei.


----------



## Malkolm (16. Mai 2019)

> Die haben ihren eigenen PoE-Standard


802.3af, 802.3at, 802.3bt und 24V passiv sind allesamt normaler Industriestandard. Was für einen "eigenen Standard" meinst du?


----------



## DOcean (16. Mai 2019)

Abductee schrieb:


> Solltest du Unifi-Produkte als AP`s nehmen, würd ich einen kleinen PoE-Switch von denen kaufen. Die haben ihren eigenen PoE-Standard. Bzw. ist ein PoE-Injektor bei ein paar AP`s im Lieferumfang dabei.



Jein, ich früher gab es Modelle die nur ihr eigenes PoE konnten, aber es gab auch immer Modelle die einen der Standards konnten.

Zur Zeit können wohl alle einen Standard bedienen -> Ubiquiti Networks - UniFi(R) AP AC LR -> Model Comparison -> PoE Mode
Der Switch muss diesen dann nur unterstützen

Sonnst volle Zustimmung, bzw. hab ich genauso gemacht (bei mir im Haus) ein großer "normaler" 19" Switch + die POE Injektoren die dabei sind bei AP


----------



## Abductee (16. Mai 2019)

Bei mir haben ein paar Arbeitskollegen Unifi AP`s und die sind extrem zickig bei fremden PoE, zuverlässig haben die nur mit deren eigener Versorgung funktioniert.


----------



## alalcoolj (16. Mai 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten. Die sind ja schon alle recht teuer. Kann ich nicht auch einfach so einen nehmen:
NETGEAR GS316-100PES Unmanaged Gigabit Switch (16x Gigabit Ports, Auto-MDI/MDIX, Metallgehäuse, lüfterlos, Stromverbrauch max. 8,4W) schwarz https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01AY37F5U/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_flq3CbZAZPFDM
Oder welche Features rechtfertigen den höheren Preis eurer Empfehlungen?

Als AP wollte ich folgenden nehmen. Ich habe tatsächlich auch Steckdosen neben den Lan-Dosen, wo die APs dran sollen. Dann könnte ich doch auch auf PoE verzichten, oder?


----------



## hks1981 (16. Mai 2019)

PoE halte ich eigentlich nur dann sinnvoll im Privatgebrauch, wenn du z.B. Kameras darüber laufen lassen möchtest. Wenn du eh Steckdosen in der nähe hast, würde ich auf einen normalen Switch wie du eh schon selbst verlinkt hast zurückgreifen. PoE sehe ich eigentlich im Business Bereich eher angesiedelt (IP Telefonie, AP, Cams usw.)


----------



## DOcean (16. Mai 2019)

als "normaler" Switch reicht der völlig klar, was anderes hab ich auch nicht verbaut

wobei 15 Doppel Dosen -> 30 Ports -> aber wahrscheinlich nicht alle ständig im Betrieb 

PoE ist schon ganz praktisch, wenn aber eh eine Steckdose in der Nähe ist....

Bei mir hänge die APs an/unter der Decke, da sehe eine Steckdose schon doof aus....


----------



## Abductee (16. Mai 2019)

alalcoolj schrieb:


> Oder welche Features rechtfertigen den höheren Preis eurer Empfehlungen?


Das du halt für 30 Ports einen 48er-Switch brauchst.
Wenn dir 16 Ports reichen musst du das auch sagen. Wenn du den Uplink wegrechnest hast du dann ja nur noch 15 Ports frei.
Preislich ist der Sprung von 16 auf 24 Ports auch nicht mehr so schlimm. Wenn du nicht alle brauchst, wär ein 24er vielleicht die goldene Mitte.
Produktvergleich TP-Link TL-SG10 Desktop Gigabit Easy Smart Switch, 16x RJ-45 (TL-SG1016DE), TP-Link TL-SG10 Unmanaged Pro Desktop Gigabit Easy Smart Switch, TP-Link TL-SG10 Desktop Gigabit Easy Smart Switch, 24x RJ-45, D-Link DGS-11 Desktop Gigabit


----------



## alalcoolj (16. Mai 2019)

Mir war bisher nicht bewusst, dass ich für eine Doppeldose natürlich auch 2 Ports am Switch brauche. Macht Sinn 
Wenn ich zwei verschiedene (kleinere) switches an die Fritzbox hänge, habe ich dann irgendwelche Vor- oder Nachteile, oder völlig wurscht?


----------



## Abductee (16. Mai 2019)

Der Traffic zwischen den beiden Switches geht halt über die Fritzbox, aber das wird bei dir keinen echten Nachteil haben.


----------



## DOcean (16. Mai 2019)

Man sollte sich vorher mal überlegen wieviel Geräte wirklich maximal im LAN unterwegs sind -> + 20-30% schon hat man den passenden Switch...

Man muss ja nicht alle 30 Ports auf dem Switch verbinden... 

Ich patche auch nur jeweils nach wenn ich eine weiteren Anschluss brauche...


----------



## hks1981 (17. Mai 2019)

Ja kann ich auch empfehlen! Du wirst ja nicht alles 30 Dosen auf einmal benötigen oder? Ich vermute du hast dies einfach auf Zukunft gleich miteinbauen lassen, falls ein neues Gerät kommt, dass du dort was hast. Würde auch nicht alle 30 gleich anpatchen, denn meistens ist es so, dass wenn ich wo anders anstecke, den andern der vorher war gar nicht mehr benötige, daher patche ich dann einfach um.


----------



## steffen25021978 (27. Mai 2019)

Ich Habe bei mir zu Hause 8 Duplex-Dosen und Außen 4 Simplex. Die Simplex (Kamera, AP AC Pro) laufen über ein POE Switch ( ZyXEL GS1900 Desktop Gigabit Smart Switch, 8x RJ-45, PoE+, Rev.2 ab €' '97 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ).
Mein Netzwerk läuft über ein 24 Port Switch ( ZyXEL GS1920 Rackmount Gigabit Smart Switch, 24x RJ-45, 4x RJ-45/SFP (GS1920-24-EU0101F) ab €' '125,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ).
Bin voll zufrieden. Da ich LACP nutze (24 Port-8 Port Switch und 24 Port-NAS) habe ich auf Managed Switche gesetzt. Außerdem läuft mein Telefon über Voip und so konnte ich im Switch noch die Priorisierung einstellen. Wenn ich schon so viele Dosen habe, mache ich die auch gleich auf den Switch. Irgendwann steckst du mal was in eine Dose und dann geht das gestecke los. Und vom Preis gehen  die Geräte noch.


----------



## Kuhprah (27. Mai 2019)

Ich hab im Haus nen Zyxel  GS1900-48HP mit PoE. Da dran hängen aktuell 3 Cisco WLAN-AP und ein UnifyPro WLAN-AP. Rennen alle 1A damit. Und noch besser daran ist dass sogar ich das Menü verstehe und das Teil einrichten konnte


----------

